# Fizzle, Frazzle



## Shaydog2424 (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm new to this fourm and new to chickens in general. My wife and I picked up six chicks from local feed store. They warned us that they didn't know what the sex of any of them were. After researching ways to determine sex I quickly realized how hard it is to figure out. So we will wait to see which ones lay eggs lol. Now we want to know what breeds they are. I noticed that 4 out of the 6 chicks have curled feathers. After googling chickens with curled feathers the only thing that comes up is Frizzle and Frazzle. We would love some feedback and best guesses.
Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You have one Silkie. The second pic reminds me of a Brabanter but with the frizzled feathers I could be wrong. 

That third pic is absolutely adorable. 

On the Silkie, keep an eye on it. It doesn't look as bright eyed as it should. 

Sexing bantams is not possible because of their size and possible harm in checking so they are never sold sexed.


----------



## Shaydog2424 (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You have one Silkie. The second pic reminds me of a Brabanter but with the frizzled feathers I could be wrong.
> 
> That third pic is absolutely adorable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.
Which one is the Silkie?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the pics and welcome to the forum! Robin is the silkie expert.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m in love with that first little stinker! They’re all adorable but I can’t get over him/her! You REALLY got lucky in some cool genetics right out of the gate. 
[mention]danathome [/mention] can tell you some more about the feathering too I’m sure- he has some frizzle and frazzle chickens. They’re all adorable but yep, I can already see that first one being a favorite! 

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Shaydog2424 (Apr 29, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I’m in love with that first little stinker! They’re all adorable but I can’t get over him/her! You REALLY got lucky in some cool genetics right out of the gate.
> [mention]danathome [/mention] can tell you some more about the feathering too I’m sure- he has some frizzle and frazzle chickens. They’re all adorable but yep, I can already see that first one being a favorite!
> 
> Congrats and welcome!


Thank you. I'm interested in learning as much as possible. This started of innocently enough but has become quite the endeavor. I just wanted to do something with an old shed we had so I turned it into a chicken coop thinking we could get some eggs out of the deal. Never considered them as pets but that quickly changed especially for my wife who treats them like there her own newborn. Never new there was so much to know about chickens. Looking forward to it though.
Thanks


----------



## Shaydog2424 (Apr 29, 2021)

I wanted to post a better picture of the two yellow ones. One is much bigger then all of the other chicks and has curled feathers. The other is the smallest of all the chicks, has normal feathers but is the only one with feathers on his feet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The blue one is the Silkie. 

You've certainly ended up a great lawn ornament variety of colors and types. 

I have no clue on the others. Once they get a little age on them we might be better at telling you what you have.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Def. the feathers being specialty types makes it even a bit more challenging as it changes patterning in looks and growth. They’re all adorable- funny how easy it is to get attached to the stinkers!


----------



## Shaydog2424 (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The blue one is the Silkie.
> 
> You've certainly ended up a great lawn ornament variety of colors and types.
> 
> I have no clue on the others. Once they get a little age on them we might be better at telling you what you have.


Now I'm really confused. None of them look blue to me. They all look Gray. I read that Silkies have feathers on there feet. The only one with feathered feet is yellow. As far as the gray ones go there's only one that doesn't have frizzle feathers so I'm going to assume that's the Silkie? Sorry for newbie questions.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fourth pic down. If that peep has black skin, it's a Silkie. It's not uncommon to have poor foot and leg feathering on hatchery birds that are supposed to have them.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Shaydog2424 said:


> Now I'm really confused. None of them look blue to me. They all look Gray.


In the chicken (and cat) world blue is bacially the word for gray, although blue chickens and cats have a blueish tint to them.

Here's a blue cat:









As you can see, the cat's coat have a slight blue tint to it.

Here's a blue Silkie:


----------



## Shaydog2424 (Apr 29, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> In the chicken (and cat) world blue is bacially the word for gray, although blue chickens and cats have a blueish tint to them.
> 
> Here's a blue cat:
> 
> ...


Thank You


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

You're welcome.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Frizzle and frazzle are feather types. Many breeds can come in a frizzle form. I believe your crested birds are Polish; frizzled Polish. If the gray "silkie" is younger than the rest, and it looks to be to me, it is also a Polish. I'm basing this on the feather growth. The gray chick is not at the same stage in feathering. The white/yellow look to me like Polish crosses.
Possibly a frizzle cochin rooster was used or a breed of that sort to get the feathered legs.

The picture is from Google images showing a frizzle Polish chick.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

First 2 pictures appear to be Frizzles, and last two pics appear to be polish chicks.
I'm not sure on their gender.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Shaydog2424 said:


> I'm new to this fourm and new to chickens in general. My wife and I picked up six chicks from local feed store. They warned us that they didn't know what the sex of any of them were. After researching ways to determine sex I quickly realized how hard it is to figure out. So we will wait to see which ones lay eggs lol. Now we want to know what breeds they are. I noticed that 4 out of the 6 chicks have curled feathers. After googling chickens with curled feathers the only thing that comes up is Frizzle and Frazzle. We would love some feedback and best guesses.
> Thanks
> View attachment 40573
> View attachment 40574
> ...


Aww so cute! This is my Fudge. He's a frizzle and a barnyard mix. He's about 14 weeks old.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Shaydog2424 said:


> I'm new to this fourm and new to chickens in general. My wife and I picked up six chicks from local feed store. They warned us that they didn't know what the sex of any of them were. After researching ways to determine sex I quickly realized how hard it is to figure out. So we will wait to see which ones lay eggs lol. Now we want to know what breeds they are. I noticed that 4 out of the 6 chicks have curled feathers. After googling chickens with curled feathers the only thing that comes up is Frizzle and Frazzle. We would love some feedback and best guesses.
> Thanks
> View attachment 40573
> View attachment 40574
> ...


they are all frizzles, but not seramas, and not silkies... the one that is grayish is a silkie, but the others I am unsure.


----------

